# 5 common computer problems solved



## longknife (May 21, 2016)

I've never been a computer nerd in spite of having used them since the early 80's. So I always enjoy tips from Kim Kommando – even some of those which I don't understand. The five she discusses are:



1. UNEXPECTED REBOOTS

2. BASIC SOFTWARE TROUBLESHOOTING

3. BASIC HARDWARE TROUBLESHOOTING

4. POP-UP ADS AND ODD MESSAGES

5. GETTING THINGS GOING AGAIN



I can't remember how many times I've used #5. Anyhow, details are @ 5 common computer problems solved | Fox News


----------



## Iceweasel (May 21, 2016)

I have none of those issues with Linux.


----------



## Harry Dresden (May 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I have none of those issues with Linux.


i have never had them with windows.....


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> I have none of those issues with Linux.


Honestly.....  Who gives a shit?  

Oh and I have had those problems even with Linux.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (May 21, 2016)

I own macs 
What's a computer problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> I own macs
> What's a computer problem
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well good for you.........  Guess since Macs never have problems it makes one wonder why Apple feels the need for this........

Fix Your Own Mac: A Troubleshooting Guide

https://gigaom.com/2011/01/21/a-guide-to-mac-diagnostic-

Wow!  Looks like they even have a site to sell refurbished Macs...... cause they never break down.  

Refurbished Mac - Apple Certified  - Apple

Sorry for stepping on your toes, I know Mac users fantasize about their Macs being perfect....... 

Mac Experts Weigh In: OS X Quality is Declining - The Mac Observer

Don't get me wrong, I have no problem with anyone (but me) buying an over priced, over hyped computer.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (May 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > I own macs
> ...



I've had the current one eight years
Never one issue but thanks for your idiotic input


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


I've had my (home built PC) for 10 years with no problem, just rebuilt it simply to upgrade all my hardware to a more modern, faster configuration.  Thanks for being an ignorant acolyte, deck ape.........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 21, 2016)

SeniorChief_Polock said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > SeniorChief_Polock said:
> ...


Good for you, I custom build my own and for others.  Keep showing your ass though, it's funny to watch.


----------



## SeniorChief_Polock (May 21, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> SeniorChief_Polock said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...



Thanks
The world needs monkeys to assemble things
Carry on Sally


----------



## flacaltenn (May 22, 2016)

*In COMPUTER Forum? Seriously? Is this gonna be the 1st computer thread sent to the Badlands because of a PC/Mac brawl?       

I'm cleaning this mess a bit. Don't make me stop this forum and come back here.. *


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> *In COMPUTER Forum? Seriously? Is this gonna be the 1st computer thread sent to the Badlands because of a PC/Mac brawl?
> 
> I'm cleaning this mess a bit. Don't make me stop this forum and come back here.. *


Spoiled sport........


----------



## flacaltenn (May 22, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > *In COMPUTER Forum? Seriously? Is this gonna be the 1st computer thread sent to the Badlands because of a PC/Mac brawl?
> ...



I did chuckle a bit.. Maybe I should've used more smilies????


----------



## Ringel05 (May 22, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Actually it wasn't a PC/Mac fight, it was a put the my "shit don't stink" acolyte in his place.........


----------



## flacaltenn (May 23, 2016)

Both groups of Mac/PC primadonnas need to stop killing each other and realize that we are all working for Google soon unless you stop supporting THOSE tyrants. 

I've got a local shop that fixes all my problems cheaper than I can. And with 8 desktops, 2 networks, and about 6 portable devices -- they are very happy to have me as a customer. 

And I'm an electronics designer. Kinda like the plumber with that leaky faucet that rusting the tub.. .


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Both groups of Mac/PC primadonnas need to stop killing each other and realize that we are all working for Google soon unless you stop supporting THOSE tyrants.
> 
> I've got a local shop that fixes all my problems cheaper than I can. And with 8 desktops, 2 networks, and about 6 portable devices -- they are very happy to have me as a customer.
> 
> And I'm an electronics designer. Kinda like the plumber with that leaky faucet that rusting the tub.. .


Unfortunately we have Linux acolytes, Microsoft shills and Apple demagogues each claiming their favorite can do no wrong.  It's fun to bust their collective bubbles. 
I've used all three, each has its pros and cons and I like aspects of all three, all are man made hence subject to flaws and breakdowns all are vulnerable to hacking and maleware/viruses.  Such is life.


----------



## flacaltenn (May 23, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Both groups of Mac/PC primadonnas need to stop killing each other and realize that we are all working for Google soon unless you stop supporting THOSE tyrants.
> ...



Building your own MAY become a req. Because it's getting harder to buy any computing resource that is not a toy or portable. Everything is now designed to run social apps and games. Which leaves us "working folks" who like 2 HUGE multi-head monitors on the desktop, a bunch of strange h/w connections, and s/w tools that require all of this. 

Ever try to edit a excel sheet on a small tablet? Or design a product on a MicroSoft surface? I seriously channeling Steve Jobs here. Time for another "revolution". People need to OWN their computers. Right now -- you are working for Google and your OS supplier. THEY determine what you see and where your stuff gets filed. Assuming it aint just up in "the cloud"..


----------



## Ringel05 (May 23, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Ya know there are ways to block that.  If you're using a smartphone;
How to stop Apple and Google spying on you

On your laptop and desktop;

How to Disable Your Webcam (and Why You Should)

In browsing just opt out and do not stay logged into Google after checking your email, etc.


----------



## FA_Q2 (May 30, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


LOL.  Yes I have tried to edit and create spreadsheets on a tablet (and phone).  That is a monster particularly because most of the mobile versions of that software suck as well.  So much is going that way though and even google is going the way of apple - new portable devices tend to come loaded with bloatware and content on the device is controlled by default.  There are crap programs that my phone (an android) has on it that are not allowed to be removed unless I crack the phone.  That is just unacceptable in book.  I have shunned apple and amazon for those exact reasons in the past but now I have no options - they all try and own my device in the name of 'customer experience' when all I want to do is own the damn thing I paid for...


----------



## Iceweasel (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > I have none of those issues with Linux.
> ...


Obviously you do, since you just made an issue of it. I haven't had any of those problems with any distro, and I've installed about 15 different ones so I suspect user problems. Stick with Windows, it was made for people like you.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Both groups of Mac/PC primadonnas need to stop killing each other and realize that we are all working for Google soon unless you stop supporting THOSE tyrants.
> ...


You're a liar. Why you need to lie about others is some kind of coverup for some personal thing wrong with you. I never installed any anti-virus program on and Linux distro or two Macs with OSX. Now for some reason that disturbs the living shit out of some people so they need to mischaracterize the point to feel better. Such is life.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Linux.......


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...


Pathetic, but that's you in probably every aspect of your life.


----------



## miketx (May 30, 2016)

I treat my car just like I treat my computer. When my car stops without any warning, I close all the windows and try to restart it.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


...right on cue to prove how little he cares....


----------



## Iceweasel (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Next time get a child to post your insults, it's mighty weak stuff.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


I'm just seeing how long it takes before you get over that sever case of lastworditus........


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


Just bringing down to your level otherwise you wouldn't understand.


----------



## Iceweasel (May 30, 2016)

Ringel05 said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > Ringel05 said:
> ...


Grow up.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 30, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


OH THE IRONY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## maoieretan (Jun 6, 2016)

I used windows.. and I don't even encounter that problem


----------

